# Tiger/Little/Oreo



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

*Tiger, German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix*









*Oreo, DMS (Tortoiseshell)*









*Little, DMS (Calico)*


----------



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

Woah, the pics are huge!! Sorry about that!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What cuties! I think Tiger is adorable. :smile:


----------



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Just adorable! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------

